# Vecchios?



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Did Sean leave Vecchios? I don't see his name on the website anymore. 


http://www.vecchios.com/about.html


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Say it ain't so!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Say it ain't so!


It seems like they removed every instance of his name from the website. Weird. I much preferred talking to him than Peter who is usually in a really grumpy mood. At least I see Jim is still there--he builds a mean set of wheels.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> It seems like they removed every instance of his name from the website. Weird. I much preferred talking to him than Peter who is usually in a really grumpy mood. At least I see Jim is still there--he builds a mean set of wheels.


Peter is generally grumpy, but he's really good, as is Jim.

Give Vecchios a phone call and report back!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Just talked to Peter, who is now the sole owner of Vecchios. Sean is no longer at the shop.

They have been kind enough to handle an ongoing frame warranty issue for me even though they no longer carry that brand - good people, good shop.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

pdh777 said:


> Just talked to Peter, who is now the sole owner of Vecchios. Sean is no longer at the shop.
> 
> They have been kind enough to handle an ongoing frame warranty issue for me even though they no longer carry that brand - good people, good shop.


Wow. I wonder why he left. Even without Sean, Vecchios is a crazy good shop.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Wow. I wonder why he left. Even without Sean, Vecchios is a crazy good shop.


Agree...I did like dealing with Sean though. He always was really helpful when I needed some advice on my bike or with squeezing in a quick chain install while I waited. Jim built the best rear wheel I've ever ridden for my road bike. Tied and soldered even. Not many people know how to do that anymore.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Agree...I did like dealing with Sean though. He always was really helpful when I needed some advice on my bike or with squeezing in a quick chain install while I waited. Jim built the best rear wheel I've ever ridden for my road bike. Tied and soldered even. Not many people know how to do that anymore.


I will miss Sean as well. He worked on my Gios for several hours the day after they built it when the derailler got torn up even though it was not their fault, but rather, the fault of the master link. He did it for free. He was also always super great to talk to.

I love the wheels Vecchios built for me, and I loves, loves the store and their crazy knowlegde, especially with Campy. I've been at otehr bike shops and they call Peter and Jim to ask them.

However, for what it's worth, Steve at the Roubaix Bike Company in Greeley is the best wheelbuilder in the State, maybe the world. He also does tied and soldered and will pour you some whiskey while you wait.

http://theroubaixbicyclecompany.com/index.cfm


----------



## oldpotatoe (Jan 30, 2010)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> It seems like they removed every instance of his name from the website. Weird. I much preferred talking to him than Peter who is usually in a really grumpy mood. At least I see Jim is still there--he builds a mean set of wheels.


Peter seems busy all the time, sometimes seems grumpy but I think just absorbed in what he is doing. Nobody knows Campy better than him though.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

oldpotatoe said:


> Peter seems busy all the time, sometimes seems grumpy but I think just absorbed in what he is doing. Nobody knows Campy better than him though.


Agree...he knows his stuff.


----------



## motocykel (Jan 31, 2010)

*Jim here*

Hey, RBR folks, Jim from Vecchio's here. First off, thanks for the kind words. It's important to Peter and I that you like what we do. It may not always come across, but we can't do what we do without you, so we really do appreciate your patronage. It's hard for a couple of old farts like us to always be jovial, but we're working on it!

Yes, Sean has moved on to different pastures. It's not an uncommon story; two business partners with different motivations, visions, passions, etc. At some point it may just come time to part ways, and so it was with Peter and Sean. We wish Sean all the best in whatever comes next. 

As for Vecchio's, it mostly business as usual, and have no fear, we ain't going anywhere! Our focus will continue to be on service, wheel building, bike fitting (provided by our seasoned fit pro, Joe Hughes) and representing our partner brands as best we can.

We look forward to seeing all y'all this season, which is rapidly approaching at long last! You're also always welcome to just drop in for an après-ride beer, a dram of Scotch or a nip of tequila. 

Cheers!
JP


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

motocykel said:


> Hey, RBR folks, Jim from Vecchio's here. First off, thanks for the kind words. It's important to Peter and I that you like what we do. It may not always come across, but we can't do what we do without you, so we really do appreciate your patronage. It's hard for a couple of old farts like us to always be jovial, but we're working on it!
> 
> Yes, Sean has moved on to different pastures. It's not an uncommon story; two business partners with different motivations, visions, passions, etc. At some point it may just come time to part ways, and so it was with Peter and Sean. We wish Sean all the best in whatever comes next.
> 
> ...


Cool...nice to see you on here to set all the rumors straight!  Love the wheel you rebuilt for me a while back.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

motocykel said:


> Hey, RBR folks, Jim from Vecchio's here. First off, thanks for the kind words. It's important to Peter and I that you like what we do. It may not always come across, but we can't do what we do without you, so we really do appreciate your patronage. It's hard for a couple of old farts like us to always be jovial, but we're working on it!
> 
> Yes, Sean has moved on to different pastures. It's not an uncommon story; two business partners with different motivations, visions, passions, etc. At some point it may just come time to part ways, and so it was with Peter and Sean. We wish Sean all the best in whatever comes next.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. Very glad to hear Vecchios is is here to stay.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Pablo said:


> Peter is generally grumpy, but he's really good, as is Jim.
> 
> Give Vecchios a phone call and report back!


Peter, Jim and Sean are all really great dudes!!! Sean and Jim were/are the friendliest and most welcoming but Peter is pretty friendly once you get to know him. Start talking navy, jets, and Waterfords and he'll talk your ear off. BTW, next time you see him, call him by his old navy callsign "Peaches". Ask him how he got it and the many ways he tried to get rid of it! It's funny. Ask him about Skip, Strut, and any others he might bring up. He luuuuvs being called Peaches. Don't let him know I told you!!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Ride-Fly said:


> Peter, Jim and Sean are all really great dudes!!! Sean and Jim were/are the friendliest and most welcoming but Peter is pretty friendly once you get to know him. Start talking navy, jets, and Waterfords and he'll talk your ear off. BTW, next time you see him, call him by his old navy callsign "Peaches". Ask him how he got it and the many ways he tried to get rid of it! It's funny. Ask him about Skip, Strut, and any others he might bring up. He luuuuvs being called Peaches. Don't let him know I told you!!


You trying to get me punched?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> You trying to get me punched?


Heck aren't you like 8 feet tall?!?!? He won't be able to reach you!!! Just wear a cup.


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*+1*



Pablo said:


> Thanks for the update. Very glad to hear Vecchios is is here to stay.


Second that - the only complaint I have about Vecchios is that it's not closer to where I live, can't fault them for that. Best LBS one could ask for.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

D-Town said:


> Second that - the only complaint I have about Vecchios is that it's not closer to where I live, can't fault them for that. Best LBS one could ask for.


From FB....If you need a Look frame they are on sale at Vecchios

"All Look frames are on sale with crazy get them gone prices! Medium 566, red, reguarly $1,999, now on sale for $1,200! Large 586, reg $3,999, now $2,800!!!! Xtry large 585, reg $2,999, now $1,900. Spread the word!"


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

i know this thread is old, but were the Look frames on sale b/c they are no longer carrying them??? I was in there a week or so ago and there are no longer Look frames in the window or the shop. I have a Look 585 so I'm always curious when LBSs stop carrying Look...

I live right by there, so i could just stop in and ask, but thought I'd post here too...


----------

